# Mac OS 7.X ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2000)

Est-il encore possible de se procurer une version 7.X de l'OS ? Si oui, pourriez-vous me donner des adresses ? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2000)

Les systèmes en francais se trouvent ici :

ftp://ftp.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/French/Macin  tosh/System/Full_Installs/

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull 




[Ce message à été édité par Florent (Édité le 23 Mai 2000).]


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2000)

depuis la sortie du 8.5 apple a rendu le 7.5.3 public....


----------

